

Ask HN: Postmates - Free deliveries in San Francisco  - bastian

In a nutshell Postmates is like FedEx for local deliveries. We're close to the public release of our app but we would love to test a few features with up to 10 startups in San Francisco first.<p>Here is what we offer during the trial:<p>- Free deliveries, pick ups and errands (food, laundry, gifts, documents, furnitures) of any size for 14 days in San Francisco, for everyone who participates<p>- A discount code for all your employees for 5 free deliveries after the initial trial<p>Contact us at: bastian@postmates.com or 415 939 0318 if you are interested.<p>Thanks!
======
webwright
Neat idea. One thought: allow users to "register" for routes they often take.
i.e. I drive the same legs (home to downtown and back, home to a northern
suburb for an Ultimate game ont the weekends) every week. If someone could
make $10-20 doing a drive they already do, it seems like it'd be a big win.

~~~
bastian
We're thinking about that. For now we're enabling already existing couriers to
be more efficient. We have over 30 of them on duty in San Francisco during
business hours. However, we're looking to launch a crowdsourced feature as
well.

------
spking
So is this essentially a crowdsourced courier service? Neat idea.

~~~
bastian
Yes and thanks. ;)

------
vantran
Emailed. I lost contact with you some time ago, but we were always wondering
when the service would become publicly available. Glad to hear it's coming
soon!

------
DanielRibeiro
How do you differ from another startup, Taskrabbit[1]?

[1] <http://www.taskrabbit.com/>

~~~
bastian
Daniel, great question. Postmates uses professionals couriers, much more like
Uber does with limo drivers. Our primary focus are also merchants and business
that need to offer and exceptional deliver service to their clients. Our aim
is to provide a delivery infrastructure within a city. Merchants can then use
this infrastructure much like an Amazon EC2 instance.

~~~
obvio171
You plan to have an SLA? _That_ would be a game changer. In-city delivery API,
guaranteed.

Add Lockitron[1] to the mix with secure boxes for pick up and delivery and you
got a winner.

[1]: <https://lockitron.com/>

~~~
bastian
Can I reach you via email?

~~~
obvio171
Sure. I'm helder, the domain is on my profile description here on HN.

------
az
very cool idea! when are you coming to NY?

link: <http://www.postmates.com/>

~~~
bastian
We're working on it! :)

